# Mac Clone/ Hackintosh Poll



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Now that the cat's out of the bag, Pandora's box is opened, etc. and Apple Inc. has so far shown no signs of shutting the whole thing down, thought it might be a good time to set up a poll to gauge ehMac.ca/National MacUsers reaction/indifference/outrage to the Hackintosh concept in general, not just the fools from Miami- i.e. Pystar.

Previous threads broaching the subject got derailed with nitspickings/off topic blather. XX)  :heybaby: :lmao:

Let's keep it civil, and not upset the Authorities


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I suggest adding another option...

Interesting, but I'll stick with my Apple Hardware!

I don't know if I could say I hate PC hardware; I just favour Apple. I do hate MS with an utter passion for life, but I am not sure hating one means hating the other. If I like Linux, that would allow me to like PC hardware.

If it were legit to run Apple on a PC, I am not sure if I would go that route; as a true elitist Apple snob does that not go against the rules? 80) Maybe for at home where nobody could see it, but I'd be keeping my MacBook for the road.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Even ignoring the blantantly illegal (and now discredited as an identity-theft scam) nature of the business, why would I buy ANYTHING from ANYONE that was as likely to be shut down as these guys?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

chas_m's point is how I see it -- and more. The whole thing is risky as a "mainstream" offering in the market.

Another problem with Mac clones in general is that, if Apple released OS X for use on any hardware platform, it would introduce some of the problems the Windows and Linux platforms suffer from regarding conflicts, introduce more complexity to the operating system, perhaps introduce end-user harassing anti-piracy technologies... basically RUIN several aspects of using a Mac we currently benefit from which would RUIN our wonderful end-user experience. There's something to be said for the smoothness and ease of Apple's custom tuned vertical integration. Isn't it one of the reasons we use Macs?


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Pics for illustration, less literate*

Since some people on this board don't seem to approve of or understand my writing style/tone or general spirit, I'll try to keep my responses in this thread only to pictures  Things to think about- and besides, pics often do speak louder...etc.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Having fun on my clone*

If you zoom in, might even notice smiley pasted on my face :lmao: (inside joke)
Excuse the hair, etc. It was 6am, after all and vid quality is sub-par: Logitech USB.
I also have 2 Genuine Apple iSights, but they're on a couple of my "real" Macs...
(not staged, no stylist/make up, etc. That's my curtain/sun barrier (of last 5 years) behind my fat head... Egotic? Moi?


----------



## StageDive (Feb 8, 2008)

Epic want for your system, HJS......


Any unverifiably plausibility of you posting specs?

How well does liquid cooling work for you?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

DIYers can knock themselves out and enjoy hacking OS X onto their systems. I've no problem with such a niche, but that is a completely different story than a company selling to the public (or more of them doing so).


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Not mine- google "aqua-mac" - he's the master  

Mine own hacs are usually just random pieces, juggled into/out of stock HP I bought for under $400 last summer... the Mac Pro killer has been waiting to be assembled since before Xmas (OSXMas???) but been too busy working on/keeping others' "real" Macs going. Besides, my bastard HP box has plenty of juice for everything "I Need To Do" tm.  



StageDive said:


> Epic want for your system, HJS......
> 
> 
> Any unverifiably plausibility of you posting specs?
> ...


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Just in-Today's News*

Aqua-mac is a real wiz!!!

I won't post any links here, due to the quasi-legal, possibly litigious, definitely contentious nature of the "can of worms" we're tip-toeing around...

His post:
"Woo Hoo Got DUAL 9800 GTX working!"

PS: There is no "real" Mac that can do what's illustrated here :love2:
Even so, I still maintain that integrated graphics -Intel GMA950, X3100, etc. are more than adequate "For Most Users"tm beejacon


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*No Kidding*



Macaholic said:


> DIYers can knock themselves out and enjoy hacking OS X onto their systems. I've no problem with such a niche, but that is a completely different story than a company selling to the public (or more of them doing so).


 What I said from the beginning, in the other threads, in essence...:clap: :clap: :clap:

But still wonder what Apple is waiting for/thinking of??? Dell??? Already mentioned/inferred elsewhere that this might be the way out for Dell and other beleagured PC manufacturers, that are basically getting screwed by the whole Vista debacle, in the PC world. That's the BIG (rest of the) world, out there, BTW...

Pystar, Corp. are just little pissants, upstart code thieves, clowns, etc.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I know Mac users get slagged for wanting beauty in hardware as well as software, but why do the clones have to be so ugly? (It's a rhetorical question--they aren't Apple.)

Even Apple's licensed clones of many years ago were ugly.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Because most people don't care? Wouldn't know what good design is anyways? More rhetorical quandaries...

Pic below-not so bad-imagine it with a white or silver Apple Logo, with Apple screen/keyboard, etc. and then under your desk 

I also have a clone project in a DA G4 case, though may do a Quicksilver instead ;-)

For previously licensed clones, the Umax S900 was not bad, at the time. I still have a couple of PowerComputing, Starmax, etc. here... 



HowEver said:


> I know Mac users get slagged for wanting beauty in hardware as well as software, but why do the clones have to be so ugly? (It's a rhetorical question--they aren't Apple.)
> 
> Even Apple's licensed clones of many years ago were ugly.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HJS said:


> But still wonder what Apple is waiting for/thinking of??? Dell??? Already mentioned/inferred elsewhere that this might be the way out for Dell and other beleagured PC manufacturers, that are basically getting screwed by the whole Vista debacle, in the PC world.


Yeah but what interest is there for Apple to help Dell etc. if it means risking Apple's fundamental revenue flow -- hardware. The act of Apple transitioning to "Applesoft" -- regardless of them still offering their own hardware of which their revenues would certainly decline -- would be a tremendous risk to their business model and it would take years for an openly licensed installed base to acquire an equitably profitable market-share... and I don't think the corporate enterprise world would migrate that quickly nor would hazard a guess as to ultimately what % of that market WOULD move to the Mac.

It would be a huge -- HUGE decision for Apple to make. Not as easy as it would appear, I believe.



> That's the BIG (rest of the) world, out there, BTW...


Apple is hugely profitable right now. Their market-share, as reported during yesterday's quarterly report, is consistently growing faster than ever under their current business model. What's to fix?? Plus, Apple getting TOO big would draw the eye of those malcontents currently raising Hell on the Windows platform. I say leave things as they are. In the case of Apple, a healthy "second place" is probably the best place to be.

There are certain aspects using a Mac _that I -- and I am sure we all -- love_ that would be threatened by Apple opening up their OS to the common PC platform (obligatory antivirus software, anyone??). Quality would erode. I'm not for that.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I stayed clear of the last thread because there were far too many pretentious wankers with "my opinion is the ONLY opinion" attitudes. I'm sure this may eventually go down the same road. So I'll keep this short.

My opinion is that the Hackintosh setups are completely viable solutions for people with advanced technical knowledge. They should not be used by the average user, because there are small issues with them that you may need geek skills to overcome.

With that said, my current "Mac" is a hackintosh. The end cost was under $1400 and it has ALL features of the Mac Pro (and more!). Yes, I have FW800. Yes, I have dual monitor DVI. Yes, I have wireless. Yes, it is as quiet as the Mac Pro (actually more quiet). I also more USB plugs, more internal bays, etc. Are there issues? Yes! But they do not affect me.

I've written an article on how to build the hackintosh: How to build your own Mac | iMakeArt.net - Art By A7

As I've said before (and mention in my article) until Apple fills the mid-range gap (i.e. something between the $1800 iMac with built-in monitor and the $3000 Mac Pro), the hackintosh is my only option. Honestly, as soon as Apple fills that gap, this hackintosh is gone and I'm back to a real Mac.

A7


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Grooby!!! I said basically the same thing in the other thread, but most commenters couldn't seem to get past taking issue with my faux pretentious tone/body punches, etc.  and continued to derail. I was hoping this "poll' might bring out some "intelligent, literate" responses :clap: :clap: :clap: 


Thanks for not letting the team down, etc.  

PS: Almost anything non-Apple in my environment-even scanners, printers, etc.- get at least a little old-school rainbow Apple sticker stuck to it...

I have one friend who collected the little plastic Apple logos from 90's era machines/screens, and made a modded dessert/coffee spoon/fork set with them :yikes: Don't think I would go that far- but hey, I'm almost always in a black turtleneck and jeans/cords :love2: 




a7mc said:


> I stayed clear of the last thread because there were far too many pretentious wankers with "my opinion is the ONLY opinion" attitudes. I'm sure this may eventually go down the same road. So I'll keep this short.
> 
> My opinion is that the Hackintosh setups are completely viable solutions for people with advanced technical knowledge. They should not be used by the average user, because there are small issues with them that you may need geek skills to overcome.
> 
> ...


There's definitely:


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Not sure what option to pick in that poll. I've certainly used PCs (and still am), but my preference is definitely Mac, and I'd probably be counted as a Mac Zealot as I'm a total Mac user at home. But I have no problem with the few people that build Hackintoshes, I just don't think people should be making money off of Hackintoshes (ie. making and selling them for profit). I also don't have a problem with my friends using PCs (to each their own)


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

I think the one of the points I'm trying to make it that it's no longer just about the hardware; to paraphrase a Clinton-era slogan: "It's about the OS, stu..d!!!"
Would hate to offend anyone here :-( :baby: :-( 

What if you had a choice between a $3000 MacPro, and a $1400 home-made near Mac, that both run Leo beautifully? Cause that's what's happening...no matter what our opinions may be...

Any commercial, non-licensed venture should be put out of our misery at birth...

Apple so far has not cut off their (Pystar) heads/ denied life support (by TPM, etc.) Why not? Even eBay won't let Hackintoshes to be listed. Software licensing issues, etc.

Clear?  



Kosh said:


> Not sure what option to pick in that poll. I've certainly used PCs (and still am), but my preference is definitely Mac, and I'd probably be counted as a Mac Zealot as I'm a total Mac user at home. But I have no problem with the few people that build Hackintoshes, I just don't think people should be making money off of Hackintoshes (ie. making and selling them for profit). I also don't have a problem with my friends using PCs (to each their own)


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

I believe it should be left up to the individual whether they wish to enter the hackintosh world or endorse it. I'm not going to get ticked off that Psystar is selling cut and paste Mac clones to people.

If there are people that want to buy it, let 'em go ahead and do so. I just know that would not be one of them.

Some may call me crazy, but Apple's exclusivity is one of the key reasons why I purchase from them. I've always been a believer in purchasing quality goods, and sometimes quality goods will cost you a good deal of loot.

I like the fact that Apple computers are made up of parts that are engineered to work together instead of being cobbled together like clone machines.

I like the fact that my iMacs have aluminum cases and screens so big that whenever I have people come over to visit or clients over to record, they gotta pick up their tongues and jaws off the floor.

I like the fact that the Mac Pro I have in my studio is the same Mac Pro being used in most recording studios throughout the world. I like the fact that the Logic Studio software I use daily is also made by Apple and is designed to work on a machine like mine.

I like the fact that Macs, when taken care of, have a long life. I still have a Power Mac 8600 that's still running System 7.5 in near mint condition; I keep it for sentimental value.

I like the fact that Apple, IMO, makes the sickest computer cases. Attractive and simple, yet kickass at the same time.

There are many other reasons why I would choose genuine Apple over clones any day, but let me repeat my main reason; quality goods cost money. I believe when you buy Apple you buy based on the quality of the product and reputation of the company. I've been an Apple user for 20 years; from primary school to personal use in my home to professional use in my business.

Yes there have been times throughout that time when I have grimaced at the price tag...but looking back what I have accomplished and produced with these machines, I realize that they have paid for themselves many times over.

Me and Apple, we're tight like that.

Me and Psystar...sorry, who?


----------



## Silv (Mar 28, 2008)

I looked at building my own Hackintosh prior to buying my MBP.

The end result came down to me spending 2500 bucks on a MBP, or spending an initial $1200 on a Hackintosh, then finding out I'll need another $1300 in parts, blood, sweat, and tears to make it run as if it was an equivalent MBP.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I made my point on the othe rthread and I'll say it again now. There's a reason people are willing to pay more for quality. If they weren't, iPods would never have taken off and iMac sales would not be up substantially. Nobody expects Porsche to make a cheaper consumer model car and I really don't think a Mac clone is really a necessary option. If you want a Mac clone (and a poorly imitated one at that) you'd get a PC. 

Remember when all the PC users prior to Windows 95 used to laugh at the concept of a mouse and a graphical user interface? To PC evangelists, I have only one response: virus. Those who want Mac clones are already making them. I honestly don't see a need for Apple to whore out the operating system for the sake of "market share." Hence, none of the poll options work for me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Serenity Now*

Just a couple of links; the first from MacWorld:

Macworld | Frankenmac! What's in a Mac clone? - Page 1

And MacRumors nearly 11 page thread (last I checked) on the Psystar project- mostly informed opinions and intelligent discussion. Perhaps do a little research before again blindly mouthing the party line?  

Psystar Demos 'Open Computer' on Video - Mac Forums

PS: I wasn't being dismissive in the other thread-just basically ignored another tired regurgitation of the stock Mac/luxury car/better parts analogy/argument that comes up in every Mac vs. PC debate.

But this whole thing is different- Macs are different now, and yet almost the same  
A store-bought current Mac is comprised almost entirely of commodity parts, found in almost any PC; often put together in the same factories. The case/design/some components are different.

We are talking about desktop Macs here- I've already gushed over how Apple Laptops/Portables are the best designed, most-powerful, beautiful, etc.

This "thing" has become about PC Macs vs. Apple Macs- running the same OS, for all intents and purposes, practically the same. I'm typing on an ersatz Mock Mac right now.... and "kit-builders" have a choice of matching their needs to their wallet or reaching for the ultimate UBER MAC! Uber alles! that they've made to their own dream/wish specs.... and it's fun (and educational):lmao: 

It's become much more home-made Mac vs. store-bought "official" Apple Mac at this point.

The Psystar thing is mostly just stupid and wrong, and really just the tip of the iceberg finally sticking it's nose out, etc. etc. etc.

DO YOU HEAR WHAT I'M SAYING??? IS IT SLOWLY SINKING IN???  


Not to belabor the obvious or anything, and no rancor intended, or I hope implied. Look at my avatar- I'm a total Apple guy/fanboi, etc. who smiles every time he boots into MAC OS- whether OS 6-9 or any flavour of X. I also use a MacAlly Keyboard, and a Logitech Mouse- and now an HPX Mac....:heybaby: 

It's the OS-has been from the beginning- for me(at least), for sure...
I've had a Cube and a 20th Anniversary (TAM) Mac, for St. Pierre's sake :love2: 




fjnmusic said:


> I made my point on the othe rthread and I'll say it again now. There's a reason people are willing to pay more for quality. If they weren't, iPods would never have taken off and iMac sales would not be up substantially. Nobody expects Porsche to make a cheaper consumer model car and I really don't think a Mac clone is really a necessary option. If you want a Mac clone (and a poorly imitated one at that) you'd get a PC.
> 
> Remember when all the PC users prior to Windows 95 used to laugh at the concept of a mouse and a graphical user interface? To PC evangelists, I have only one response: virus. Those who want Mac clones are already making them. I honestly don't see a need for Apple to whore out the operating system for the sake of "market share." Hence, none of the poll options work for me. Thanks for listening.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Remember when all the PC users prior to Windows 95 used to laugh at the concept of a mouse and a graphical user interface?


I do not think that ALL the PC users for the 15 odd years prior to Windows 95 who were taken with Windows ver 1 -> 3 were laughing at their mouse's (mice?).
And I know we were enjoying the graphical interfaces.
Did you just forget these versions of MS Windows, or maybe you weren't born yet?

jb.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

I'm all for the Mac OS but at the same time I do love putting computers together I had a Hackintosh ready to go when a friend's PC gave up the ghost and bought the PC of me in the mean time my dad found a stripped down G5 in Oakville and I'm trying to get it going but as soon as I'm done with it I'm turning my attention back to doing up another PC to try and install Mac OS X on it.

Laterz


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

I only have one problem with OSx86 and that's the complexity of it. I've been messing with hardware for years, but what I can't really do is "tweaking".

I'd need to build from a SFF Shuttle cube that actually runs right off the hop. No tweaks. It'd be cheaper and faster than a mini.... and I'm dead broke so would have little choice buy to buy a cheap system and put OSx86 on it.

I've GOT to get off the windows platform, for a large number of reasons, but can't afford to just run out and buy a mac.


I'm gonna' sell this PC soon and buy the first apple I can afford... $300-400ish. Wish it were an intel mini, but I doubt I'll have such luck.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

jamesB said:


> I do not think that ALL the PC users for the 15 odd years prior to Windows 95 who were taken with Windows ver 1 -> 3 were laughing at their mouse's (mice?).
> And I know we were enjoying the graphical interfaces.
> Did you just forget these versions of MS Windows, or maybe you weren't born yet?
> 
> jb.


Actually, I wasn't _reborn_ yet.  I remember the local kid PC evangelist where I was teaching mocking the Mac as a glorified Etch-a-Sketch. Envy perhaps? This was just after the first LC (low cost) color Macs had come out in about 1992. Uber-cool.

In the early years, computers baffled me. When I was young, they were reserved for build-it-yourself nerds who spent way too much time at Radio Shack. I took a computer course on Macs in January of 1985, shortly after they came out. The fact that you could change your desktop to smiley faces or swastikas or whatever you wanted just blew me away. There was a sudden sense of empowerment over this odd computer world. Between 1985 and about 1995, I had to become familiar with MS-DOS whether I wanted to or not, because that's all we could afford: a computer donated from my wife's parents. I also had a Commodore 64 but I knew precious little about how to use it. Still have the monitor, though. 

Started investigating Macs in the early 90's, where I felt that sense of empowerment again, bought our first Mac (5200 PowerPC) in 1995, and haven't looked back since. Even in the lean years, Apple always appealed to me in a way that MicroSoft could never quite capture. Still haven't in my opinion, and it's not for a lack of trying. M$ is just not a very visionary corporation. Apple, and notably Stevie, gave birth to Pixar. M$ is good at what they do: producing cheap workhorses, except for the virus vulnerability. If you're happy with your Hackintosh, I'm happy for ya. 

I'm at the point in my life now where I can afford a little more, and I don't mind spending my money for a genuine Apple product. It's not always about the cheapest option for everyone. That being said, we have one newish iMac (2.16 GHz) as well as four older Macs and iBooks that date back about seven or eight years. So far, they all seem to play nicely together and all communicate with each other wirelessly. No complaints about Apple from me, no matter how hard you try!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HJS said:


> Not to belabor the obvious or anything, and no rancor intended…


Rancors are cool.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Actual customer with one "in thewild"

Exclusive Video: Psystar in the Wild

Supposedly


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Tons of mock Macs on Youtube, etc. for the last few years. Just type in OSX86 or Hackintosh, etc. in search field...  or do a full google to find all the forums, wikis, blogs dedicated to this- it started with the first Apple Developer box :heybaby: :lmao: A disk image of that Intel Tiger build was "in the wild" within a day or so...and it took about that long for someone to install/run it on "unauthorized" hardware...long before there were any "official" Intel Macs...:heybaby:  

Always wanted to use this pic-but so far doesn't really apply here  :


MacDoc said:


> Actual customer with one "in thewild"
> 
> Exclusive Video: Psystar in the Wild
> 
> Supposedly


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Macs used to keep the riff-raff out of their internals via custom VLSI chips on their motherboards. In the rush to get the Intel Macs up and running, Apple let this source of hardware security slip by getting Intel to manufacture the boards for them. Now some observers see the purchase of PA Semi as indicating Apple is re-acquiring the engineering talent necessary to close the door on hacks yet again.

As Mac fans, we shouldn't be rooting for these hacks that threaten Apple's business model, however marginally. I'm quite glad to drink whatever Kool-Aid Steve serves up.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm kinda thinking even if Apple does shut this whole thing down, via using TPM or??? development will continue, sort of in the way Linux variants run on almost any hardware. What has Microsoft done about this-Linux??? (even though I'm sure Ballmer has nightmares/crap in pants, etc.)
The Open Darwin project is what has supplied most of the source for modded kernels, drivers, etc. This is also still open, as well as many other "useful" open-source projects...

But I'm not a programmer or even really much of a "hacker". Just rather adept at finding the information necessary, and there's so much out there


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Actual customer with one "in thewild"
> 
> Exclusive Video: Psystar in the Wild
> 
> Supposedly


Sure looks like a PC to me. Leopard running on top of MS-DOS. Just what we need.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

BlueMax said:


> ...can't afford to just run out and buy a mac.
> I'm gonna' sell this PC soon and buy the first apple I can afford... $300-400ish. ...


You can do quite well at the moment, with very little money. 
My cousin decided to switch last week, but has very little money. I found for her a well-maintained G4 867, with two-button scroll mouse, original keyboard, 2 hard drives, and two graphics cards, on kijiji, for $300. 
For less than $200, a new, 20 inch LCD brought her total up to $500 for a very usable and upgradable/expandable Mac.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking for a g4 imac for sister. They got for about 300-400 bucks these days. Runs nicely!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah but a rock and roll MacMini with all the latest software and very powerful is only $649.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> Yeah but a rock and roll MacMini with all the latest software and very powerful is only $649.


Absolutely, MacDoc, and I would recommend that for anyone who has even a _bit_ of money. 
But my cousin has almost none, and the extra $149, plus monitor, keyboard and mouse would mean she'd absolutely still be stuck with her crumbling, 10-year-old PC.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Refurb HP- $375(Vista Home Premium included, 3 month warranty and all-in-one printer(unopened) that I just sold for $75(worth $125 retail)

E6300 Core 2 Duo, 16xDL(Lightscribe), 320g HD(full size), 1g ram, GMA950 graphics
6x USB2.0, 2X FW400, MultiMedia Card Reader(14 kinds?)
Everything working, first install-added old (96) Apple PCI ethernet card -$0
Leopard- $120
iLife-$75
AppleSticker- Free, but also bought 20 for $10 

Later added:
4x1g PC5300 ram-$100
Second 18xDL burner-$30
7300gt PCIE card-$50
Another 320g drive-$70
250g drive for Vista-$0(transplant)
later upgrades:
7900gs(for Motion)- $120
8800gt(for more power)- $175
E6600 CPU- $125(craigslist)
All previous parts-recycled in other boxes, reclone projects  
Performance- Equal to biggest, previous iMac/MacBookPro
Already had 24" WS CRT(Sony-best 24" in world  )

All of these prices are from last summer, early fall. Price on some bits fell 20% > 50% since... Intel just dropped price up to 50% on latest chips last week.
Can upgrade mobo from speed-locked HP to clockable Asus, etc. for $60-100, and run E6600 at around 3-3.2ghz, air/stock cooler. Or get 3ghz Penryn for new mobo, run at 3.6 or so...
Never mind the QuadCore/8g ram/SLI box just waiting to be put together(for 5 months)

What to decide, now that there are so many choices, and not just from the Mothership???  :lmao: beejacon 

PS: I'd just paid $500+ for Dual 1.8 upgrade for my G4 Tower-noisy, hot, and still about 1/4 power of stock HP. AVI conversion- 1g file- was about 7hrs on G4, 30 mins on HP...:love2: 

PPS: All of the above can be fitted into HTPC case, connected via component or s-video to TV; is already my media server, with 4x500g externals connected. Have Keyspan FrontRow remote, but use MediaCentral (better app/more file types, etc.) over FrontRow- VLC also responds to remote, great for 1080p .mkv Bluray rips 

PPPS: Vista Sucks! MediaCenter blows!!!tptptptp 



MacDoc said:


> Yeah but a rock and roll MacMini with all the latest software and very powerful is only $649.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

*The Good*

My Hackintosh is now 5 months old.
Its been the fastest mac I've ever owned.
It doesnt crash. It stays on all the time.
Its simply been amazing.

I have noticed a few bugs but nothing short of amazing. I have never owned a machine that can edit FCP like this, or run motion without a single drop in performance... open any photoshop file and run with it.

VMWare Fusion - NEVER SEEN A FASTER WINDOWS COMPUTER. Runs Windows faster than any computer I've ever seen period.

Brilliant.
Bad Axe 2 board, q6600 cpu, 8 gigs of ram, 3 HD', totally 1250 Gigs, 2 external HD's, DVD Burner, Audio Out/Audio In (With USB Dongle) 7300GT EVGA Video, Time Machine works... networking works. Firewire, USB Everything works. Geekbench scores of just under 7000 - no overclocking. Some people have over clocked to 3ghz

Software Update works for Apps


*Now.. The Bad*

I am stuck at 10.5.1 - was able to use software update from 10.5 to 10.5.1 but 10.5.2 is a big pain in the arse.
The update process looks a little intense and I'm not wanting to drop my current machine.

I don't have a raid config. I've got the card and the extra HD but need to wipe the system and restart building the system with a new EFI and GUID drive config then I can run a 500GB raid.

There was 1-2 random shutdowns in that time where she didnt book back into X right away.

Anyways..

I have been a mac user for over 15 years now. This was a test over Christmas after reading the hackintosh boards for month. I couldnt not try this. I thought it would take me the whole Christmas break but it didnt. I started at noon one day and was installing apps at 4:00.

So... I was astonished and still am. This thing is a ROCK.
It cost me about $1000 when I could have bought an imac for a few hundred more, but like I said, was more of a test for fun.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Better Cubes for Modern Living*

10.5.2 shouldn't be an issue- just dig a little deeper for info, join an IRC channel, etc.  Many people already running 10.5.3...

Here's a killer machine that would basically just work, out of the box, but alas no longer available at this price...  Cheaper than buying parts, even on sale  

And still could fit into one of the HTPC cases below... or roll your own, from scratch :heybaby:


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Some More Cases, Cheap Conversion Box*

Can only up 5 pics at a time...


----------



## BlueMax (Aug 8, 2005)

man... I only liked ONE of those cases. The pure silver desktop with knob... and it's still too big.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

I thought "knob" is a forbidden term around here...

Anyway, just more proof that some people's only taste is in their mouths 

Black is cool ! It's the new Black! Even Apple is using it again :clap: :clap: :clap: 

There are literally hundreds of styles, variations of computer cases out there; no denying most of them are ugly, cheap and poorly designed... but that's what having a choice is about- you can pick what you like  

The bottom Zalman in second series of pics is a nearly silent, totally fanless, all heatsink case -not cheap, but uber-cool. And a beautiful piece of industrial design... :heybaby: 


As for this poll, so far it looks like the zealots, Kool-aid imbibers are in the majority; and the FUD levels are still disconcertingly high...

Unbelievable how some people only read or intrepret what they want to out of oodles of FACTS, PROVEN THEORIES/PRACTICES, being presented here. This is not a hack site, but why aren't most of you aware of what's happening in the big yard
outside your "Apple Only" garden??? I'm sure even many of the "noobs" reading through this thread can sense the stench of some of the knee-jerk BS being tossed about... :yikes: 

IT'S NOT OSX ON TOP OF DOS- that's just the PC boot screen, before it changes gears, etc. and gives in to the Leopard kernel  Lots more, much better vids on Youtube, various blogs, etc. as indicated earlier.

These machines ARE NOT MORE PRONE TO PC VIRUSES (unless you're running winbloze) and won't be opening/creating any (extra)doors to any viruses, just like regular OSX (unless Apple is really asleep at the wheel, and I don't believe that at all) The bad guys can keep on trying, though... Don't underestimate the Dark Side, etc.  

Pic/link of the only PC I've had some sort of techno-lust for (though I'd probably change the side-panel):

HP Blackbird 002 PC

It's put together by Voodoo, a Winnipeg based company, I believe? It's referred to in poll question 3 beejacon  beejacon 




BlueMax said:


> man... I only liked ONE of those cases. The pure silver desktop with knob... and it's still too big.


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

HJS said:


> I thought "knob" is a forbidden term around here...
> 
> It's put together by Voodoo, a Winnipeg based company, I believe?


Voodoo is based in Calgary and knob is only forbidden when referring to other users (This does not include M$ Employees and CEOs  )

While I am very technical, I am also very design orientated and just wouldn't want to have one of those machines anywhere around me. Maybe one day I will get bored and have some extra cash and do it just for the hell of it, but I doubt it lol. I think it's cool that it works and works well though, I like sending that stuff to my PC friends, let them try it haha.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Knew it was some god-forsaken place out west, out there in the "Rest of Canada"  

Something I tried to get across in the other thread- lots of PC guys got into this for the challenge, to see what this "toy" OS was about and just tried to hack their existing machines to run OSX, got seduced/enamored/enlightened and either built a custom machine to suit their PC and/or Mac needs; or just went out and bought a MacBook, MacBookPro, etc. The main plaint/stickler for most PC people, and many Mac users, is that Apple doesn't have a powerful mid-range expandable, affordable mini-mid-tower box. The mini really doesn't cut it- it's a nice intro/starter machine, etc. What anyone can now do (for how long? don't know) is build their own Mac/OSX HTPC/Mini MacPro, etc. almost exactly matched to their needs, budget, decor, etc. Kind of just like the PC world, but liberated from M$ and the whole Win game, which we all know is only for losers....  

They still buy iPods, iPhones, Cinema Displays, even Mighty Mice :lmao: 
Shiny white things...stainless steel, aluminum accents, etc. Plastics, sure, but not cheap disposable junk. I'm still using my 3rd Gen iPod, every day-and will likely get another 40g, just for all my Francophone Music collections... Jazz, 80's stuff maybe on another 15g, etc. BTW, did I mention I love Apple??? :love2: 

WWDC should be very interesting this year...lots of new converts, I'm sure-and they got into the whole Mac/Apple experience through this hackery. Why else hasn't Apple nipped it while it was still bud-size? Mac Cloning is huge now...Dell has been trying for years to license OSX, etc. 

I repeat myself when under stress...I repeat myself when under stress...

Remember, it is impossible to achieve the aim without suffering...:heybaby: 

Anybody else remember any old Fripp songs???    



MacDaddy said:


> Voodoo is based in Calgary and knob is only forbidden when referring to other users (This does not include M$ Employees and CEOs  )
> 
> While I am very technical, I am also very design orientated and just wouldn't want to have one of those machines anywhere around me. Maybe one day I will get bored and have some extra cash and do it just for the hell of it, but I doubt it lol. I think it's cool that it works and works well though, I like sending that stuff to my PC friends, let them try it haha.


----------



## skinnyboy (Oct 7, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I made my point on the othe rthread and I'll say it again now. There's a reason people are willing to pay more for quality. If they weren't, iPods would never have taken off and iMac sales would not be up substantially. *Nobody expects Porsche to make a cheaper consumer model car and I really don't think a Mac clone is really a necessary option.* If you want a Mac clone (and a poorly imitated one at that) you'd get a PC.
> 
> Remember when all the PC users prior to Windows 95 used to laugh at the concept of a mouse and a graphical user interface? To PC evangelists, I have only one response: virus. Those who want Mac clones are already making them. I honestly don't see a need for Apple to whore out the operating system for the sake of "market share." Hence, none of the poll options work for me. Thanks for listening.


Porsche *cough* 924  

I was talking to a dude just the other day as I was in his store purchasing some blank CD-R's that I thought were DVD-R (explains the awesome price - always read the label  ). He was telling me about how he built a PC with hardware equal to a low end Mac Pro for a quarter of the price which he happily runs Leopard on. Meh, okay.

I use an older iMac that I bought for $100. I might be getting a G4 for the same price some time soon. Prior to that I used a second hand PC that was purchased for $100. What does this all mean? I'm neither a Ford guy or a Chev guy or even a Honda guy - if the price is right I'm driving it. Fortunately for some of you diehards right now Mac's are the cat's pyjamas. But what if they some day start to decline relative to some of the PC stuff, are you still going to die a Mac user?

That said, once you've had a Mac you never go back (unless you get an awesome deal on a PC)


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

My next desktop will be a Hackintosh and I can hardly wait. I am going to buy a nice aluminum case for it, so it doesn't get embarrassed next to my iMacs.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm posting this from my Hackintosh.
For $600 I have a machine that'll eat iMac's for breakfast, and is way faster than my MacBook.
It sits under my desk so I don't really care what it looks like, and it's a speed demon in Aperture, with 4GB RAM, an over-clocked C2D processor @3.0Ghz, and $90 2600XT graphics card. PC hardware is soooo cheap!!! Going to get a Quad-core processor this summer sometime.

I would by Apple hardware if they had a expandable tower in between the iMac and mini. This is really only something for someone who is a bit of self admitted geek who's willing to do a bit of reading.

I'm running Vanilla Kalyway 10.5.2 no problem on a Gigabyte board. Building your own computer is kinda fun and really addictive, you can always upgrade something.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Hands with Engadget

Psystar Open Computer unboxing and hands-on - Engadget


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Uh……that's beautiful.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HJS said:


> Anybody else remember any old Fripp songs???


Could you keep it down out there? I'm trying to eat my Lark's Tongue in Aspic.

You Burn Me Up I'm A Cigarette

Evening Star and all that wonderful work with Eno.

And the solos he gave Bowie! Most musicians would kill for just THAT much glory!


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*21st Century Schizoid Mac*

First King Crimson album, later work with League of Gentlemen, John Hall(Her Majesty's Request?), second incarnation of KC with Adrian Belew- but my favourite stuff/favourite Fripperies are his collaborations with *David Sylvian*... Darshan, The Road to Graceland, God's Monkey... and on and on... consummate artistry/skill/taste and power :love2: 

BTW, the Maclots are actually not winning/ahead so far-still not over 50%...

The undecideds/know not much's but maybe like its could push the Clone appreciation society/understanding reality faction into a solid majority :lmao: :clap: :lmao: :clap:  





chas_m said:


> Could you keep it down out there? I'm trying to eat my Lark's Tongue in Aspic.
> 
> You Burn Me Up I'm A Cigarette
> 
> ...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HJS said:


> As for this poll, so far it looks like the zealots, Kool-aid imbibers are in the majority; and the FUD levels are still disconcertingly high...


Do not confuse zealotry with concern.



> Unbelievable how some people only read or intrepret what they want to out of oodles of FACTS, PROVEN THEORIES/PRACTICES, being presented here. This is not a hack site, but why aren't most of you aware of what's happening in the big yard
> outside your "Apple Only" garden??? I'm sure even many of the "noobs" reading through this thread can sense the stench of some of the knee-jerk BS being tossed about... :yikes:


Yank your face out of the manual and open your eyes to issues BEYOND the technical ones. I'm not going to regurgitate what I just posted over here, but you can read it if you're interested. You may well call it FUD but I don't care. These reasons are important and real enough for me.


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

Finally some dialogue, natural &sensible approach to the whole dilemma that's been exposed/revealed, is finally in the open!:clap: :clap: :clap: says the self-professed pedant and ca-ca disturber... :lmao: 

I'm as much an Apple lover/former apologist/evangelist as you, and perhaps more so, since I've probably sold more Macs in a week than you have in your lifetime.. But that's not the issue and kind of beside the point; but it's a point I wanted to make before I go any further  

I've had all the same qualms/fears/apprehensions- it's stuff I've been thinking about for the last few years, in fact since Apple announced the switch to Intel- the "enemy". I felt physically ill at the time  :-(  no BS- I knew PPC was better, but only if it was faster, cooler, smarter- and Motorola/IBM were no longer providing Apple with the chips they needed to compete with the I
M$/wIntel alliance/juggernaut, near monopoly, economics of scale stuff, etc., etc. etc.

But this seems to me to be more about empowerment- giving Mac fans a chance to make their own custom hardware configs, alter their own reality fields, etc. just like PC geeks, the same guys who always bemoaned/bit**ed about Apple hardware limitations...

Kind of like when we were both fitting out/benchmarking/comparing our souped up G4 rigs  

The move to Intel changed all that, and all that is happening now, was inevitable from the outset... What puzzles me, and I've made several speculative comments relating to this already, almost ad nauseum- is what, if anything, Jobs and Co. are going to do about this? The genie's out of the bottle, etc. etc. ad infinitum. This is the beginning of something-but what really? 
I'm ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN THIS DOES NOT MEAN THE END OF APPLE!!!


They're on the roll of their lifetime, and I wish them all the best, forever, for eternity! F* Bill Gates, Ballmer and the other dweebs!!!beejacon beejacon beejacon 

and then maybe we'll finally be spare this sort of puerile BS (the pic/cartoon that someone brought up in the other thread):



Macaholic said:


> Do not confuse zealotry with concern
> 
> Yank your face out of the manual and open your eyes to issues BEYOND the technical ones. I'm not going to regurgitate what I just posted over here, but you can read it if you're interested. You may well call it FUD but I don't care. These reasons are important and real enough for me.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I never railed against the move to Intel. I thought that Project Marklar was pure genius and only showed how smart and nimble Apple was. Plus, the limitations of the PowerPC platform for portables was OBVIOUS and Apple needed to switch CPUs.

I also think that Boot Camp and virtualization is a great development for the Mac platform in this day and age. Thought so from the start. Like, I MYSELF don't need it, don't have it installed, and the Mac was no more useful to me the day after Boot Camp's release as it was the day before. But it's helpful to others, doesn't detract from the Mac experience itself, so fine. Also, I bet that many _typical_ switchers come to find that they may not need Windows on their Mac after all. To me, it's a placebo for average folks to ease their fear of the migration from Windows -- but some others it's definitely useful.

Bottom line of what I'm saying is that, while I will never use Windows I'm not a typical "Mac zealot" and I understand the validity of Windows (given their previously established marketshare).

Regardless of all that. There is a BIG difference between some hobbiest hackers and Psystar's precedent. Apparently, hard-core "fans" can hack away all they want on OS X and their grey-boxes. You have been doing it for a while as have others. Nothing's changed for you guys and I could care less about this niche in the userbase -- and Apple could care less, too, as they rack up record mac sales despite the hackers.

Psystar has opened up the discussion to COMMERCIAL SALE of OS X for any PC, and pre-installed Hackintoshes for commercial sale and THAT is where things are now different. While everybody starts to WAIL AWAY outside Apple's castle gate for licensed OS X as a result of Psystar (although people have been wailing for this for a long time), I wanted to point out the many repercussions people might not be thinking about as they scream for this "empowerment" you speak of. Here's MY empowerment: the ability to use a computer with joy and without hassle. That gets wrecked if Apple ever licenses OS X.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

And that cartoon reference... is that supposed to convince me of something?? "Nobody gives a ****"? Well GOOD. Let those aresholes keep making malware for Windows, and let the gamers build their own PC gaming rigs. The rest of us will just _do our work_ on our Macs, not work _on_ our Macs, thanks. With Apple selling more Macs than ever, and more people coming to the Mac than ever before DESPITE the _perceived_ limitations or _perceived_ closed aspect of the platform (which are actually BENEFITS) -- and taking into account the fact that the WWDC conferences have been experiencing explosive attendance numbers the last couple of years -- we SHOULD care that the RIGHT people are into the Mac. This includes Windows users who are damned tired of the PC platform et al and DON'T want to build a Heathkit Macintosh like some guys do, don't know how to, don't want to learn to... they just want a computer they can depend on. *Apple Mac.*


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

All I can say about some of this, is that I've helped sell, and sold, MacBook Pros to tentative switchers, who bought them because they were THE BEST LAPTOPS MADE, IN PRODUCTION!!! They run Vistful of dreams for now, cause their files, previous lives are there, and gradually move to the light... and pick up the various niceties/sweetness of the OSX experience on the way.

It's the journey in their case; and the same for many others-new to what using a Mac/Apple OS is all about...

We were already there...think back to when you paid $700 or so for your Dual 1.3 G4 upgrade; I have one as well, that I still haven't paid for, because it still doesn't work- stably, quietly, without kernel panics, etc.

For half the price I got a refurb HP from Best Buy, picked an OSX86 install DVD build, and I was watching 1080p films, without frame drops- and running Logic Pro with more samples, plug-ins, tracks than I ever *imagined* were possible... as a for instance    

Read what I wrote about the cartoon/comic strip again- I just couldn't find anything better at hand to illustrate what I was trying to get across  



Macaholic said:


> I never railed against the move to Intel. I thought that Project Marklar was pure genius and only showed how smart and nimble Apple was. Plus, the limitations of the PowerPC platform for portables was OBVIOUS and Apple needed to switch CPUs.
> 
> I also think that Boot Camp and virtualization is a great development for the Mac platform in this day and age. Thought so from the start. Like, I MYSELF don't need it, don't have it installed, and the Mac was no more useful to me the day after Boot Camp's release as it was the day before. But it's helpful to others, doesn't detract from the Mac experience itself, so fine. Also, I bet that many _typical_ switchers come to find that they may not need Windows on their Mac after all. To me, it's a placebo for average folks to ease their fear of the migration from Windows -- but some others it's definitely useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

My CPU upgrade was solid.

I was sad to swap Frankenmac for a Core Duo Mini but didn't want the loud fans bugging my wife (who was using it since I got my MBP), and we needed more raw rendering power (more current CPUs than G4 -- even two of 'em @ 1.3GHz, but running on a 10MHz fsb).


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Money where mouth is*

Some gibberish here so I can post some pics...

Show me yours! tptptptp :lmao: :love2: beejacon     

OOPs- Tiger, not LEO- look for next post for what I meant to put up (your dukes  )
I've got to get back to my dinner guests... Hostest with the mostest...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Got news fer ya. I don't care about benchmarking my weenie. Everything I got does what I need as fast as I need to be. What value is the time and effort researching, hacking, patching etc. Hey, if you enjoy it that's fine but there are other priorities people might value higher than Geekbench scores.


----------



## JSvo (Nov 12, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Got news fer ya. I don't care about benchmarking my weenie. Everything I got does what I need as fast as I need to be. What value is the time and effort researching, hacking, patching etc. *Hey, if you enjoy it that's fine* but there are other priorities people might value higher than Geekbench scores.


I think that's partly the point....


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

*Please Think before Typing/Then Posting- I Do, most of the time*

Sent you an email with some thoughts, unedited response to your... last post; don't want to have this thread shut down as well, now that we seem to finally have attracted some commenters with a clue :heybaby:    

Another Fripp/Sylvian song quote or three:

Blessed with all the thunder in the world...

Believe in the one...

Baby I can tell you there's no easy way out...


Try to find the song called Silver Moon- or I'll attach it to my next email, if you haven't blocked me :lmao: :love2: beejacon 

Just keep on smiling        

Please don't misinterpret my tone/spirit, or really take this stuff too personally-it's really not worth it. The Mac world has changed- - I know it can be a bit hard to accept that, but...:-( :yikes:  

PS: Your sig is a textbook example of pure (unadulterated) FUD.

Three of A Perfect Pair, we'd make... 




Macaholic said:


> Got news fer ya. I don't care about benchmarking my weenie. Everything I got does what I need as fast as I need to be. What value is the time and effort researching, hacking, patching etc. Hey, if you enjoy it that's fine but there are other priorities people might value higher than Geekbench scores.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid Drinker that I am, there's been PLENTY of times where a move on Apple's part gave me serious pause, and I needed an evangelist's faith to trust they knew what they were doing (and you know what? Most of the time, they did!).

I remember the awkward change to PPC. I remember Bill Gates as Big Brother at Macworld (ayieee!!). I remember "the deal" with MS (and I've been corrected people about it for more than 10 years now!). I remember Apple buying NeXT and the wailing and gnashing of teeth THAT brought on. I remember hearing rumours about "Star Trek" and my jaw hitting the floor when it came out of the shadows. I remember the haters a few months ago and their venom about the MacBook Air; some of them (they know who they are) might want to peruse Apple's latest 10-K SEC filing and then find a restaurant that serves crow.

Running with Apple ain't for sissies; they have handed out their share of heart-stopping moments, and I expect a few more "what th--??" twists and turns in years to come.

Change, as someone once said, is the only constant with these guys.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HJS said:


> Sent you an email with some thoughts, unedited response to your... last post... Please don't misinterpret my tone/spirit, or really take this stuff too personally-it's really not worth it. The Mac world has changed- - I know it can be a bit hard to accept that, but...:-( :yikes:
> 
> PS: Your sig is a textbook example of pure (unadulterated) FUD.


Yeah, I got that email. Only skimmed it though, because you ramble, use too many metaphors and smilies (not that I don't use smilies but _come on man_).

I love the way the Mac world has changed, and for reasons that have nothing to do people sitting in their basements hacking OS X to run on regular PCs. I don't care about OS X/x86 nor care about those individuals that hack it. Have fun with it!

As for my sig, it too has nothing to do with basement OS X hackers. It has everything to do with the concept of Mac OS X being commercially available for any computer. These are two COMPLETELY different scenarios. While I don't care about one (as I clarified above), I do very much care about the other. I posted elsewhere in ehMac as to why, I think my arguments are quite valid and my sig stands.

You note in the email you sent to me that "you still kind of like me, but...". Hey, we had fun communicating a few years back when we were upgrading G4 Powermacs, but you're failing to see WHY I have a difference of opinion regarding Psystar, and truth be known I haven't been liking you at all recently. You've been loud, reckless, irrational -- dare I say acting like a buffoon (to borrow from your email to me) -- but of more importance insulting and abusive to other forum members. You are welcome to go on hacking OS X -- knock yerself out, baby -- but as far as I'm concerned I've no interest in receiving any more email from you.


----------



## rhythms (Sep 24, 2003)

*interesting thread/poll*

Seems like you're saying: making your own hackintosh is OK, but buying it is not. I get it.

Of course, since this thread was last updated, Apple sued Psystar, and now Psystar is countersuing Apple for anti-competitive practices. "We want OS X licenced!" is what they are seeming to say.

I recall the days of the Daystar and PowerComputing clones. It seems that the third option of licensing the OS but keep control over the hardware, so that the typical Apple user experience is maintained.

Apple could say: "You can have OS X, but you have to make the machines a certain way."

I dunno, who ever knows what Apple will do? Just wait and see, I guess.

I'm thinking of building my own hackintosh... the price / performance ratio is just too tempting...


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

rhythms said:


> Seems like you're saying: making your own hackintosh is OK, but buying it is not. I get it.
> 
> Of course, since this thread was last updated, Apple sued Psystar, and now Psystar is countersuing Apple for anti-competitive practices. "We want OS X licenced!" is what they are seeming to say.
> 
> ...


My first hackintosh was good but buggy.
My newest one with the exact right mix of components is a powerhouse. Faster than any macpro I've ever had the luxury to try on all levels.

That being said, it's not perfect and it's ugly.
Buy real macs.

I ended up building a hackintosh and my wife bought a 24" imac cause she couldnt believe I wondered over to the dark side.
I'm slowly comin back. Can't beat a real mac.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hackintoshes, while cheap, aren't without their problems.

You have to make sure to never accidentally click ok to installing updates, since one wrong one can render your OS installation useless (happened to me a month ago, Apple sneakily put the OS update confirmation window in the same one as iTunes).

Unless things have changed for releases higher than 10.5.3, you have to wait for someone to hack the latest update before you can install it, and cross your fingers it doesn't screw anything up.

As well, there are so many variations with hardware that cause incompatibilities, it can be really frustrating trying to get everything to work right, or waiting for someone to program a proper driver that doesn't cause more problems itself.

All in all, I prefer the real thing. The only reason I'm still using this is because I can't afford a real Mac right now.

However, it was fun finally seeing the installation screen pop up and getting it to install. A somewhat undeserved sense of accomplishment. 

Later down the road, I plan on installing it on a netbook.. since Apple is too stubborn to make one themselves. Though, with all of the new ones hitting the market, who knows.. maybe they'll finally grace us with one... and maybe even price it reasonably... :lmao:


----------

